# Is there a best time to check for release of cancelled business seats?



## Greg (Jul 18, 2018)

Years ago, I recall that Amtrak's prices on sleeping berths increased as more were sold (and remaining availability was less). But if the ticket holder of a previously sold berth cancelled, that berth was then put back out for sale at the original price, even though the remaining unsold berths were much higher in price. I believe that all of these "returned" berths were put up for sale each day at, if I recall correctly, 3 AM each day, so that was the best time to call Amtrak and check for them.

I am trying to book a business seat on the Ethan Allen from Saratoga Springs to NY City but with all business seats sold out, had to book a coach seat instead. I was told to keep checking availability for a business seat as someone might cancel.

Is there a "best" time to check each day? Or has the system changed so it is a continuous, real time process with cancelled seats released as soon as they are cancelled?

Any other hints to increase the chances of getting a seat cancelled by someone else?


----------



## pennyk (Jul 18, 2018)

In my past experience, it appeared to be in real time. I was in a similar situation a while ago and kept checking on line and when I saw a BC seat available, I jumped on it. Since then, the rules for cancellations have changed and possibly not as many passengers cancel reservations. I would keep trying whenever you can.


----------



## cpotisch (Jul 19, 2018)

Greg said:


> Years ago, I recall that Amtrak's prices on sleeping berths increased as more were sold (and remaining availability was less). But if the ticket holder of a previously sold berth cancelled, that berth was then put back out for sale at the original price, even though the remaining unsold berths were much higher in price. I believe that all of these "returned" berths were put up for sale each day at, if I recall correctly, 3 AM each day, so that was the best time to call Amtrak and check for them.


I'm 99% sure it doesn't work like that anymore. It is correct that as rooms (or seats) are sold, the price will go up, but if someone cancels, the price will just be whatever it normally would had that person never bought in the first place. So if there are say, 10 roomettes left, and someone cancels, the price just goes to whatever it normally is for 11 remaining roomettes. So I don't think that you're going to find any abnormally low prices because someone cancels. The prices might drop, but not back to the original price. And Penny is correct, it is real time.

I do recommend setting up a fare alert on AmSnag (a site that allows you to check Amtrak pricing on many dates at a time). It's free and easy. You can look at fares over the course of up to 30 days here, and set up a fare alert here.


----------

